# smoking filter pipes without a filter in



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

All my pipes are filter pipes, but I smoke them with no filter, as I'm a nicotine addict. 
However, they tend to burn very hot, and I believe it is because I use no filter... 
I know that some brands, like Savinelli, have a little piece to replace the filter space.
What advices do you have? Should I buy those pieces? Are they for sale?


----------



## yellowgoat (Apr 27, 2008)

I don't use a filter in my sav or big ben. 

The big ben has a hugh filter hole but no piece to fill the void, I say smoke them as is if you like it. 

also ask your B&M if he has any pieces


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Coincidently, the pipe I'm smoking right now, and the one before, are Big Ben! The first one whistles a lot, this second one whistles just a little.

I've no B&M here in Portugal... I got to order all my tobacco from the UK (half the price comparing to Portugal).


----------



## yellowgoat (Apr 27, 2008)

Then I would use a filter or a adapter.
this place has a 9mm adapter if your looking for one JN. Barber Ltd. Pipe Filters


----------



## mike t (Oct 21, 2008)

i dont think a filter would make your pipe burn hot. if your getting tounge bite understand that the ph in your mouth may have to get use to the tobacco and how fast you smoke mike


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

mike t said:


> i dont think a filter would make your pipe burn hot. if your getting tounge bite understand that the ph in your mouth may have to get use to the tobacco and how fast you smoke mike


I´ve been smoking 3 daily bowls for the last 3 months and never got tongue bite, not even once and not even with the MacBaren´s. I´m not a slow puffer either, that´s for sure. Probably, that´s due to the 30+ cigarettes I´ve smoked during the last 15 years.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

yellowgoat said:


> Then I would use a filter or a adapter.
> this place has a 9mm adapter if your looking for one JN. Barber Ltd. Pipe Filters


Thanks, that´s very helpfull.
I´ve been buying all my tobacco from that site but never noticed that filter replacer... thank you.


----------



## aliefj96 (Nov 8, 2007)

I believe dubinthedam mentioned on one of his youtube posts that smoking with a filter is more common with Europeans than with us Americans as a matter of preference. I just recently started putting filters in my Savs, Dr. Grabows, and Cobs. I find they do provide a much more pleasurable experience for me. It may not be so for others. I don't think they decrease the amount of nicotine that is delivered. I have noticed less moisture and less tongue bite. As for the heat I think the proper packing of the bowl will help things. I was burning hot for a while even though I was "sipping". Turned out I was packing too light. 

I'm still a pipe smoking newbie, and probably will hold that rank for a lot longer as I have no pipe mentors in my life that I can pick up pointers from in a live situation. Most of what I've learned has been from reading posts, asking questions, and good old fashioned trail and error. I might not have made it this far if it weren't from all the quality information I received from CS. I just hope most of that knowledge base stays with this community as I'm sure I'll need the feedback.

As for the adapters that Savinelli's use, if you buy a new pipe the adapter and a pack of 20 filters is usually included.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Requiem said:


> Coincidently, ...The first one whistles a lot, this second one whistles just a little.


Whistling is not usually a good sign. A tenon often can be opened slightly with a hand-turned drill to relieve a problematic restriction.

*The Draw (clikky):*  The draw is probably the most important aspect of pipe smoking. 
When you draw on (suck air through) the pipe, empty, there should be no real resistance and no whistling. 
If there is significant resistance when you draw on the empty pipe, it indicates that the pipe is not really engineered as it should be; however, even most tight pipes can be smoked pleasurably if packed in a compensatory manner. 
If the pipe whistles it indicates sharp edges around the draft-hole, or less probably it indicates a sharp edge at the stummel/tenon intersection. Sharp edges around the draft-hole may lose their sharpness over time as the sharp edges are burned away, or the pipe may forever remain a whistler unless you have it fixed. Sharp edges at the stummel/tenon intersection (at the very pipemost end of the stem) indicate an airflow problem that will probably cause excessive condensation leading to a wet smoke; again, you may have problems until you have the pipe fixed. 

Restricted airflow? Whistling stem? Hot pipe? Wet pipe? Read - Airflow: The Key to Smoking Pleasure - Pipedia


----------



## Phlegmatic (Aug 1, 2008)

I use the Big Ben filters mostly, and they do make it easier to smoke generally! Tounge bite is a thing of the past pretty much. Only rarely do I get a sandpaper tounge from the strongest baccys. 

Remeber, if you have a brake remove the filter, or the pipe will go sour fast! 

I smoke my tobaks fresh from the tin now w o drying, that helps them burn slow and cool. If the filter gets too wet I change it or smoke the last bit w o a filter. 

Only with the most mild flavoured tobaccos Ive found the filter steals some of the taste, like Marlin flake. This I now smoke in a straight normal pipe. And I will never buy a tin of it again...


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Thank you all for your answers. :tu


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Update on this matter:

For the last couple weeks, I've been smoking my 9mm filter pipes without the filter (as I always did) but with the Savinelli 9mm replacer in, and the results are great.

My pipes used to smoke very hot and now I guess the temperature as dropped, at least, 50%. They are smoking really cool and even the draw is better. 

I trully advise anyone smoking filter pipes without the filter to get some of this Savinelli filter replacers.


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

You know I used to be against filters but I decided to try out the balsa system in my new savinelli and Im in love! The smoke is a lot more dry and I didnt notice any difference in taste.

Another thing thats funny is I got the biggest nicotine buzz off what I thought was a medium bodied tobacco with the filter in.

Im going to stick with the balsa system


----------

